# medical officer training



## marina (1 Feb 2005)

I have a question about passing basic officer training exams.I have trouble with writing communication(I am only in Canada few years) I am slowly getting better but my English is still not perfect.The question is, if am not able to pass writing communication exams will I be unable to get a career in the military? And how big is the percent of failing basic officer training because of  English problems?
What is the hardest thing in the basic officer training?


----------



## beyondsblue (2 Feb 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Marina!!
First of all, allow me to congratulate you for making it to the basic officer training!! 
I am in the same shoes as you. English is my second language and I'm still perfecting it. How hard is it in the basic officer training? I heard that you have to do presentations, teach lessons and complete mini missions? 
As to the writting exam, it won't be THAT difficult. The test is not meant to measure your English proficiency level but your knowledge of what you have learned during the training. Since you've passed CFAT, I see no reason for you to get all nervous about this exam.   Just do your best and you'll do just fine.
Good luck.


----------



## beyondsblue (2 Feb 2005)

Oh....you are doing MEDICAL officer training... i'm sorry, I thought you were under ROPT or something like that. Medicine do require a lot of vocabularies. 
So how does it work? You finish your basic officer traning and then go on to the medical officer traning?


----------



## marina (3 Feb 2005)

Thank you for your information! your congratulation!
  I am going to start all my tests for CF when I will pass my citizenship test but I am worried about something . If I will do basic officer training I will need to quit my job. If I will not complete this training for any reason (writing communication, etc.-because of my English) I will lose my job and I won't be in CF. Is there any way I can keep my job until I will know for sure that I am in CF and do my basic training at the same time?

I talked to some people that have military experience in my country and that have been here for 10 years and tried to be in CF. They passed all of their exams except for writing communication even though they had very good English. My writing skills are not very strong but can be better if I will use them. I took writing communication courses before and I've lost a lot since because at my work I only use medical terms.  

I thought I could improve my writing skills if I start working in CF and use them but I can't even start working without those skills. Is there a lot of people who do not pass basic officer training exams?


----------



## beyondsblue (3 Feb 2005)

You can join the reserves without having to quit your current job. It's like a part-time job, evenings and weekend only. Tranings are done during weekends, too. I know some friends who's in reserves and getting a 90 + average in Gr.12.


----------



## Inch (3 Feb 2005)

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> You can join the reserves without having to quit your current job. It's like a part-time job, evenings and weekend only. Tranings are done during weekends, too. I know some friends who's in reserves and getting a 90 + average in Gr.12.



That's fine, but the question was about Medical Officers, not ground pounders.

Marina, I take it you're a general practitioner or are you applying for MOTP? I went through basic with a couple doctors, they were pretty much bulletproof. There are huge concessions made for MOs since you're in such high demand. I know it's a requirement to be proficient in one of the two official languages, how's your french? As for the tests, I don't recall doing a whole lot of written tests when I did Basic Officer Training. Maybe 3 at the most, I really don't remember what they were even on. Maybe someone who just recently went through BOTP/IAP could fill us in?

The recruiting centre could probably give you a better feel for the situation, last I heard, there was a $225,000 signing bonus for licensed practitioners. Good luck with the process.


----------



## marina (3 Feb 2005)

I was a doctor but for Canada I have only bachelor's degree. First step will be a Bioscience officer, then if everything is OK next steps to my dream-MOTP. I hope it is possible!!! I am going to study French in CF


----------



## beyondsblue (6 Feb 2005)

marina said:
			
		

> First step will be a Bioscience officer, then if everything is OK next steps to my dream-MOTP. I hope it is possible!!! I am going to study French in CF


Sounds like a great plan. Good luck with it!!


----------

